# New Shimano Chronarch G



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

Apparently Shimano has come out with a Chronarch G that is specifically made for saltwater fishing. Has anyone bought one? If so how do you like it? How is it holding up to the saltwater etc? Iâ€™ve got a 50% off coupon for any shimano product and am thinking about buying one but want some feedback first if I can get it.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

I was hoping for a review, havenâ€™t heard a word about this Reel, and I have been asking around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

From what I know, Shimano made a big mistake coming out the Chronarch Ci4+ (not for saltwater use). You guys know about the result for this model ...
They quickly spitted out the Chronarch MGL and it's still not for saltwater fishing.
They are losing market share with other brands like Lews, etc ... so they came out with Chronarch G and supposed to be for saltwater fishing.
Hopefully this model is solid as the older Chronarch E (still the favorite model among saltwater fishing anglers). Only time will tell.
Personally my favorite Chronarch model is still the D5/7 ones. These reels are SOLID.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Shimano must think this reel is a winner. They appear to be working really hard to keep everyone selling (or at least advertising) at list price. That usually means that they think they can sell plenty of them, and they don't want anyone to start discounting.

Personally, I think that Shimano went a long way to intentionally cheapen their low-med priced products, to steer the hard core fishermen toward their super-expensive reels, and I kind of hope it bites them. As big as they are, they ought to be able to make a solid reel for around 200 bucks. I don't have any confidence that that this one is going to be what it should be for $279. But if I can buy one that is just as good, for the same money? I'll avoid Shimano now. They are going to have to excel once again, to get me to buy their stuff again.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> Shimano must think this reel is a winner. They appear to be working really hard to keep everyone selling (or at least advertising) at list price. That usually means that they think they can sell plenty of them, and they don't want anyone to start discounting.
> 
> Personally, I think that Shimano went a long way to intentionally cheapen their low-med priced products, to steer the hard core fishermen toward their super-expensive reels, and I kind of hope it bites them. As big as they are, they ought to be able to make a solid reel for around 200 bucks. I don't have any confidence that that this one is going to be what it should be for $279. But if I can buy one that is just as good, for the same money? I'll avoid Shimano now. They are going to have to excel once again, to get me to buy their stuff again.


 Curado K. $179........... pretty solid


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Csafisher said:


> Curado K. $179........... pretty solid


Yeah, but so far I'm really liking the Lew's that I bought for $129. We'll have to wait and see about durability, but the same goes for the K. Even if the Lew's was the same price, the Curado would have to show me something better for me to go back to them.

I don't want to get into a Ford vs. Chevy argument. Just saying - I'm still unhappy with Shimano. If it's a toss-up, I'll go with the other.


----------



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

Iâ€™ve got a discount code for 50% off....so i can get one for $140. I can also decide to buy a curado or any other reel for 50% off and sell it on eBay and put that cash towards anything i want. This Chronarch G intrigues me. Shimano is a great company and theyâ€™re finally making a reel for wade fishermen....I hope they hit it out of the park with this one!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

cdouglas said:


> Iâ€™ve got a discount code for 50% off....so i can get one for $140. I can also decide to buy a curado or any other reel for 50% off and sell it on eBay and put that cash towards anything i want. This Chronarch G intrigues me. Shimano is a great company and theyâ€™re finally making a reel for wade fishermen....I hope they hit it out of the park with this one!


Just out of curiosity, where did you come across a discount code like that? I'd be tempted to use it on a Stella or Aldebaran.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> Yeah, but so far I'm really liking the Lew's that I bought for $129. We'll have to wait and see about durability, but the same goes for the K. Even if the Lew's was the same price, the Curado would have to show me something better for me to go back to them.
> 
> I don't want to get into a Ford vs. Chevy argument. Just saying - I'm still unhappy with Shimano. If it's a toss-up, I'll go with the other.


That's good. Shimano is more comparable to Toyota. Haha. It does come down to personal preference no doubt.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have two. So far they are great. I bought the first one to go on a new rod, and had the CI4+ on my wading rod. I've fished the CI4+ really hard this year. It started making noise, so I took it apart and noticed the spool was corroded. Sent it to Shimano and they sent me a brand new G for the cleaning cost (~$27). So now I have two Gs.


----------



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

POC i was fortunate enough to get to go to a World Series game with a good customer of mine. While there, we talked to the people around us in between innings. One of the guys was a rep for shimano and he gave us each a card with a code on it allowing each of us to order up to 6 items for half price off their website. He said itâ€™s good for anything off their website. I have to use it by feb or it expires...also I donâ€™t know if I have to buy 6 at one time or if I can buy them one at a time.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

There is no compare between Shimano and Lews (or any other brand). I believe we had a Poll between all the brands out there and Shimano is still top notched. It's not only in this site but the same poll result is in every single fishing site.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I have tried other brands like Abu Garcia and Lew's, but I always come back to my Shimano reels. The Chronarch D7 and Metanium are my favorites.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate that they complicated the line up as much as they have. I don't even know what reel of theirs to buy anymore without going through the full specs.

I am giving lews a shot for my next seasons batch of reels. 

I have been eyeballing the Curado K for 179, I might give one of those a try as well.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Lexy1 said:


> There is no compare between Shimano and Lews (or any other brand). I believe we had a Poll between all the brands out there and Shimano is still top notched. It's not only in this site but the same poll result is in every single fishing site.


BMW is "better" than Honda. But they cost much, much more. And the average yearly maintenance cost for a BMW is around $1,800 vs. around $700 for a Honda. But do a poll on BMW vs. Honda, and it will look a lot like your Shimano vs. Lew's poll.

Here's a fun quiz: Do you know what the first reels designed by Shimano were called?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

cdouglas said:


> POC i was fortunate enough to get to go to a World Series game with a good customer of mine. While there, we talked to the people around us in between innings. One of the guys was a rep for shimano and he gave us each a card with a code on it allowing each of us to order up to 6 items for half price off their website. He said itâ€™s good for anything off their website. I have to use it by feb or it expires...also I donâ€™t know if I have to buy 6 at one time or if I can buy them one at a time.


That is very cool. Going to a WS game AND getting the card from Shimano.

For the record, I don't think you can go wrong with Shimano at that price. I'm twisted with the company, and I don't think they are the best-value like they used to be. But at 50% off, the equation is totally different.

Don't let it go to waste. If you need to order 6 to get the deal, I'll be glad to help you round out the order. :biggrin:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Here's a fun quiz: Do you know what the first reels designed by Shimano were called?


Anyone? Anyone? Beuller?

[Edit] Okay. The first reels designed by Shimano were called... Lew's Speed Spool.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I still like my old green super free and my 3 new lews better than the later Shimanos. 

For 50% I wold go with the Shimano but I am hoping for another Lews blits like last year. I need two more of the good Lews.


----------



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess theyâ€™re too new to the market. I was hoping to hear from someone that actually owns one. I will wait a bit before I purchase. Hopefully someone will pop up soon that is using the reels.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

This is probably a good time to tell the rest of the story:

If not for Lew Childre, you wouldn't be buying ANY Shimano reels. Shimano was a manufacturer of bicycle parts when Lew went to Japan, and started making partnerships with companies to make new types of fishing products. He got Shimano into the business, and he is responsible for many of the innovations in those early reels that changed the industry.

After a few years of manufacturing reels for Lew's, Shimano decided to split off and start making their own "Bantam" reels, which looked strangely almost identical to the Lew's Speed Spool they had been making for Lew's. (Complete with a lot of the innovations that Lew had come up with.) Right around that time, Lew Childre was killed in a seaplane crash. Here's an article worth reading about it: http://bassfishingarchives.com/short-strikes/featuring-the-first-palming-plate-and-a-disengaging-level-wind

There is no reason to believe that Lew's would not have continued to innovate and dominate the fishing world (including Shimano), as they had for many years before that. The loss of Lew Childre was a major blow to the company, and they sort of faded. But they are back now, and making some extremely good products at much more reasonable prices than Shimano. They don't have anything similar to Aldebaran or Stella, but at the Curado/Chronarch level, I think that their line is every bit as good as Shimano.

Their one mistake may be in making best-value reels. In the beginning, Lew Childre's belief was that people would pay more for a better product. And the original Speed Stick rods and Speed Spool reels were expensive - but everybody wanted to own one. (And we saved our money to be able to buy them.) I think they might have gotten more respect had they come out with the same best-of-the-best approach. At this point, I wish they would bring out a well-defined separate line specifically for saltwater.

The old Shimano greenies were a no-brainer. When people asked, "What reel should I buy?", I didn't even have to think about the answer. "Just go buy yourself a Curado and be done with it." Then Shimano sabotaged their own product line, to get separation between the Curado and their high level/price product. Meanwhile, Lew's has moved into that space. And, frankly, I'm starting to see the new Lew's reels a lot the same way I used to see the greenies. You can spend a little less, and get reels that are very inferior - or you can spend a LOT more, and get reels that don't bring that much more to the table. When I look at a Lew's Tournament Lite G for $129, and a Curado K for $179, it's really hard for me to tell someone to spend the extra 50 bucks.


----------



## cdouglas (Apr 4, 2013)

johnsons1480 said:


> I have two. So far they are great. I bought the first one to go on a new rod, and had the CI4+ on my wading rod. I've fished the CI4+ really hard this year. It started making noise, so I took it apart and noticed the spool was corroded. Sent it to Shimano and they sent me a brand new G for the cleaning cost (~$27). So now I have two Gs.


How long have you been fishing them in the salt water? This is the feedback i was after!


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

cdouglas said:


> How long have you been fishing them in the salt water? This is the feedback i was after!


My G has only made two trips so far. So, not the feedback you were after unfortunately. No issues so far, but thatâ€™s not saying much. My CI4+ made about 15 trips before the spool corroded, but when I broke it down for the first time everything else looked pretty much new in there. They fixed the spool in the G version, so it *should* last a very long time.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I've seen, the Chronarch G is the saltwater version of the MGL. The specs are very similar to Metanium, which cost a lot more.

Here's the MGL review from Tackle Tour:
http://tackletour.com/reviewshimchronmgl.html


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, so I have both the Curado K and the Chronarch G. I have used the Chronarch about 4 trips now and the Curado twice. Both reels are very smooth and cast very well. I really like the new SVS Infinity Braking System on both. The fine-tuning feature is superior to earlier braking systems. The G is significantly lower profile than my other Shimano reels; I'm having some difficulty adjusting to the smaller feel in my hand. The K casts like a dream; seems to cast further than the G with the same rod and lures. I like the slightly larger feel of the reel; probably just more of what I am use to. I can adjust the braking system on the K much easier than the G to remove overrun on both the beginning and end of the cast. I can get there on the G; it just is a little more fiddling. I love the lighter weight of the G when I'm chunking lures all day. The K holds more line, but that also adds to the weight. My arms can tell the difference by the end of the day. I think both of these reels will rate up there with the earlier-version Curados and Chronarchs. You would not be disappointed with either.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

fishcat01 said:


> OK, so I have both the Curado K and the Chronarch G. I have used the Chronarch about 4 trips now and the Curado twice. Both reels are very smooth and cast very well. I really like the new SVS Infinity Braking System on both. The fine-tuning feature is superior to earlier braking systems. The G is significantly lower profile than my other Shimano reels; I'm having some difficulty adjusting to the smaller feel in my hand. The K casts like a dream; seems to cast further than the G with the same rod and lures. I like the slightly larger feel of the reel; probably just more of what I am use to. I can adjust the braking system on the K much easier than the G to remove overrun on both the beginning and end of the cast. I can get there on the G; it just is a little more fiddling. I love the lighter weight of the G when I'm chunking lures all day. The K holds more line, but that also adds to the weight. My arms can tell the difference by the end of the day. I think both of these reels will rate up there with the earlier-version Curados and Chronarchs. You would not be disappointed with either.


Any thoughts on why the Chronarch is harder to dial in? Is it a brake issue or a cast control knob issue?


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

irbjd said:


> Any thoughts on why the Chronarch is harder to dial in? Is it a brake issue or a cast control knob issue?


I'm guessing that the weight of the spool and line, or the spool diameter, is a factor. I am comparing with both reels having two brake pads engaged. It seems the G wants to overrun no matter how much additional breaking is applied with the adjustment dial. Not every cast, but enough to notice a difference in the two reels. I should mention that I am using fluorocarbon coated PLine; not braid. The K just does not give me that problem. Really have not used either reel long enough; I might be throwing harder with one than the other. I am using the same rod for each; a couple of Castaway V2s. That is a sweet rod that does not get mentioned much here.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

fishcat01 said:


> I'm guessing that the weight of the spool and line, or the spool diameter, is a factor. I am comparing with both reels having two brake pads engaged. It seems the G wants to overrun no matter how much additional breaking is applied with the adjustment dial. Not every cast, but enough to notice a difference in the two reels. I should mention that I am using fluorocarbon coated PLine; not braid. The K just does not give me that problem. Really have not used either reel long enough; I might be throwing harder with one than the other. I am using the same rod for each; a couple of Castaway V2s. That is a sweet rod that does not get mentioned much here.


Does the G have a narrower spool?


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Csafisher said:


> Does the G have a narrower spool?


I would have to measure it. The G is a 150 series reel, the K is a 200 series reel. My guess is "yes".


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Curado K is a pretty solid reel for the money, my son abuses the tar out of his, and it just performs.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Can someone that has a Chronarch G and a Chronarch 50MG please tell me if there is a size difference in the reel? I really like the size of the old Chronarch 50mgs, and I want to augment my collection with a Chronarch G, but I am not able to find one locally to check out in person.

No one in the Austin area carries any higher end Shimano gear. It's all freshwater ****.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Aggieangler said:


> Can someone that has a Chronarch G and a Chronarch 50MG please tell me if there is a size difference in the reel? I really like the size of the old Chronarch 50mgs, and I want to augment my collection with a Chronarch G, but I am not able to find one locally to check out in person.
> 
> No one in the Austin area carries any higher end Shimano gear. It's all freshwater ****.


If you can find a Chronarch MGL it is the same reel, but the G is safe for use in saltwater.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

irbjd said:


> If you can find a Chronarch MGL it is the same reel, but the G is safe for use in saltwater.


Does the G have a different spool and all other parts same? Could you take an MGL and simply change spool?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

THA said:


> Does the G have a different spool and all other parts same? Could you take an MGL and simply change spool?


I know the spool is different. I cannot speak to the other issues. But I know it is basically the same reel but safe for use in saltwater.

http://fish.shimano.com/content/sac-fish/en/home/products/info/news/saltwater-chronarch-g.html


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

irbjd said:


> If you can find a Chronarch MGL it is the same reel, but the G is safe for use in saltwater.


Thanks. I think Academy has the MGL, so I will go hold one there and see what I think about that size. Hopeful that I can start to phase out the MG50s as parts are now not an option.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Thanks. I think Academy has the MGL, so I will go hold one there and see what I think about that size. Hopeful that I can start to phase out the MG50s as parts are now not an option.


Academy is the carrying the G model:

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/shimano-chronarch-g-low-profile-baitcast-reel#repChildCatid=5055036


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Crazy question: for you guys that own a G or MGL, do you hear a loud click when the reel is palm side down and you pull up on the handle?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I picked up a G late last week. I fished it Saturday, and loved it. It's not as simple to dial in as my Chronarch 50mgs were, but it was a blast to fish with. I really enjoyed it.

I will check mine for the clicking noise you are describing. Did you check to make sure the breaks are all correctly locked into the on position, or off position and none are stranded in between?


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

THA said:


> Does the G have a different spool and all other parts same? Could you take an MGL and simply change spool?


According to Bantam the Shimano rep, the spools are interchangeable between the MGL and G model.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I thought I also saw a post where Bantam mentioned that it will not be as simple as just swapping the spool, but I could be wrong. There are still several forums out there, where he does Shimano support. I wish he was still doing that here on 2cool.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> I thought I also saw a post where Bantam mentioned that it will not be as simple as just swapping the spool, but I could be wrong. There are still several forums out there, where he does Shimano support. I wish he was still doing that here on 2cool.


What other forums are there that you're referring to?


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok..Share please..Where did you find the discount code? Thanks!!!


----------

